# Quality timber



## andyraver (20 Jan 2021)

Hello, hope someone can help.
A customer has asked me to make a pair of "heirloom" quality Swedish painted cupboards. Traditionally made from pine, I am asking where I might get some good quality QS timber to enhance the longevity of the items.

ThanksAndy


----------



## Jameshow (20 Jan 2021)

I buy rough sawn swedish pine from henshaw timber in Baildon they deliver nationwide. 

It's good stuff with some boards knot free.

It's ungraded so you would have to pick your boards.

Comes in 5x1 6x2 and 6x2.

Avoid the construction graded stuff as it's rubbish!

Cheers James


----------



## marcros (20 Jan 2021)

Jameshow said:


> I buy rough sawn swedish pine from henshaw timber in Baildon.
> It's good stuff with some boards knot free.
> 
> It's ungraded so you would have to pick your boards.
> ...



Roughly what do you normally pay for those James?


----------



## sneggysteve (20 Jan 2021)

Try Nottage Timber near Porthcawl - not too far from you


----------



## Ollie78 (20 Jan 2021)

You might be better specifying the "pine" you want like southern yellow pine, douglas fir, etc this is often better quality than the redwood.
I went to get some "joinery grade" redwood yesterday to build a loft bed and the quality was not good, last time I went to the same place it was far better.

Ollie


----------



## RobinBHM (20 Jan 2021)

You won't really get 1/4 sawn softwood.

The nearest you might get is say 32 x 225 or similar and then split it into 2 to get 37 x 95 for door stiles....which might slightly more vertical end grain

Most thinner softwood sections are from sideboards and will have a smiley face on end grain


----------



## Doug71 (20 Jan 2021)

If it's painted could you forget tradition and make it out of Tulipwood, more stable than regular pine, perfect for painting and it's not that much more expensive?


----------



## Wood_womble (30 Jan 2021)

I would avoid your average pine in this instance, redwood (sawn joinery), it is not dry enough from the yard for your job. You would have to allow at least 6 months in a warm & dry workshop. Southern/yellow pine would be a better bet, averages 10% moisture content from what I have had over the years and seasons quickly. Tulipwood also comes in dry though it has a habit of buckling, nice timber _If_ you get a good board.


----------



## andyraver (5 Feb 2021)

Thanks for the replies guys. I have offered the customer a sample of tulipwood. awaiting response


----------

